# Classical music initiative



## Dany (Oct 14, 2015)

Gentlemen,

Some of you might relate to what about to say. As classical music fans we don't easily find conversation partners among friends and colleagues and often need to find each other on forums in order to share our admiration for the ever shrinking in popularity classical music.

This is great. We get to learn from each other, share different understandings of music and look at the pieces we've been listening too in a whole new way. But it recently hit me that it would be great if we were able to develop interest in classical music in our closest friends. I would like to be able to discuss classical music, or at least listen to it, with my girlfriend and with my dearest friends and acquaintances.

And so I came up with the idea of start sharing classical music clips - with short historical anecdotes and explanations - on my Facebook profile. I did that for a while (and I did get a few likes) until I realized that I might be annoying the friends that aren't so glad to be exposed to my threads on music. Thus I decided to create an amateur Facebook blog that is separate from my Facebook profile and throw an open invitation to any acquaintance that might be interested in learning about classical music. I'm by no means an expert, far from it, I only like to share the knowledge that I have and also learn from other people's input.

I will obviously be active on this forum to learn new things and share my passion with you. But it would be really great if you ''liked'' my Facebook blog in order to comment on my threads and clips and perhaps provide the folks in whom I'm trying to build a classical music interest with some valuable input.

If you are curious to see how this little experiment will unfold (and I encourage you to do the same on your end to recruit new fans among your friends) please join my page, it would provide me with great motivation. Here we are all already big classical music fans, it's the other people in whom we need to plant a interest.

https://www.facebook.com/Dany-Afram...ry-culture-and-other-topics-1641694786104907/

I wil regularly keep you updated on this initiative to see if it works or if it doesn't. Don't feel shy to share my blog with anyone you know who might be interested in it.

Best,


----------

